# Best electric fence?



## loveduffy

I have the same problem draft horse I use a solar unit the is make to stop bulls I think it is called bull stop it puts out 12 girls and he has tested it once and that was it now he dose not go close to the fence


----------



## Darrin

Get up and go said:


> Hi everyone, I have a big boy who truly believes he is a bulldozer when I leave his sight, so I need a strong electric fence to keep him from pushing the fence over. The box needs to be solar powered. Any recommendations about what you use or have heard is best would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!


The secret to a good fence is making it hot so here's some tips.
-First and foremost a good ground, without one it doesn't matter what kind of fencing you use or type of charger.
-No brush, grass, spiderwebs, limbs or anything else except for insulator and air touching your fencing.
-Stay away from poly strand fencing, the small wire strands just don't cut it unless your horse is one who wont challenge a fence already. 
-Run two strands at a minimum, upper and lower. Have your lower about 6" off the ground and your upper a few inches from the top of your pole. If you really want to see your horse do a dance, toss a third strand in between the two that is grounded.
-Buy yourself a fence tester and use it once a week.
-Fence maintanence is important. Along with testing your fence once a week you want to walk the entire thing once a week. Look for anything that will ground it out and clear it. I also like to use roundup to spray under my fencing.


----------



## COWCHICK77

SXS | stafix

I bought this one last spring, I have been very satisfied with it....it only took one time touching it....they wont get near it....muah hahaha.

Make sure you buy a charger that matches or exceeds your needs so that you can add more fence if need be.
I agree with Darrin that maintenance and setup is important. In my sandy soil it is tough to get a good ground so I also invested in three 6 ft copper ground rods and set them 10 ft apart.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbhrsmn

I have used a Deluxe Field Solar Fencer by PARMAC. I have 2 of these chargers, one of them for over 10 years. I still haven't had to even replace the battery yet. It has a 1.4 joule output. I studied several different chargers and this was one of the best I could find. It charges up to 25 miles of fence. They also make one bigger for about twice the price. Here is a link to valley vet, where I have bought mine. They have the best price on these chargers, that I have found. 
Deluxe Field Solar Fencer Parker Mccrory (Electric Fencing - Chargers)
I have found it listed cheaper on other sites, but they make up the difference and more on shipping.

I have used it around my field fences and also on portable fences when camping. 

I have friends that have tried to save money buying other chargers that were on sale, and they were disappointed as soon as they hooked them up. 
From what I remember when I was looking for them, you want one with at least 1 joule of output.


----------



## gunslinger

I'm of the opinion that a Gallagher is about as good as you can get.

Gallagher USA pioneer of electric fencing. Experts in livestock weighing EID systems & waterers

That said, the ground is what makes the fence. Drive at least 5, six to eight foot long ground rods, ten feet apart and tie them together.

Your fence won't work any better than the ground system so put a good one in place regardless of who's box you choose to use. This is the secret to getting a good electric fence in place.


----------



## karliejaye

gunslinger said:


> That said, the ground is what makes the fence. Drive at least 5, six to eight foot long ground rods, ten feet apart and tie them together.


I've got a question, since I am in the midst of adding a hot line to our fence. Is it okay to bury the grounds horizontally? I literally have 20 inches of soil before hitting bed rock  I have read that ham radio operators ground their antennae horizontally if needed.


----------



## Darrin

Some of the reason for going deep is to hit moisture, out in Terrebone you don't have all that much moisture in your soil most the year. Little soil and water runs right through the porous lava rock underneath. Haven't tried a shallow, lateral rod myself so can't say.

Various things I've used to ground my fence that worked. Steel casing for the well. Older homes have copper/galvanized plumbing that seems to work. When all else fails, run a second wire close to your hot wire and tie the ground to that, touch both and the circuit has been closed for a hot zap.


----------



## karliejaye

Thanks, Darrin. As I was digging the trenches last weekend to lay the rods in, I was shocked that the last trench was moist! The soil type is much loamier than the sand in the other two. Even as a soil scientist I was a bit astounded by this, so I am crossing my fingers that this works. And if not, I will indeed be running a wire 6 inches under the hot line and attaching that to the negative terminal.

As for the OP, be sure the charger is low impedence for better shock!


----------



## Darrin

karliejaye said:


> Thanks, Darrin. As I was digging the trenches last weekend to lay the rods in, I was shocked that the last trench was moist! The soil type is much loamier than the sand in the other two. Even as a soil scientist I was a bit astounded by this, so I am crossing my fingers that this works. And if not, I will indeed be running a wire 6 inches under the hot line and attaching that to the negative terminal.
> 
> As for the OP, be sure the charger is low impedence for better shock!


In September? Wonder if there was a spring there once.

BTW, I'm jealous and just as soon as I win the lottery I'll move out of the valley and become your neighbor.


----------



## chris1000

When it comes to horse fencing, you might find this detailed how-to guide helpful: How to build a horse fence


----------



## 91cowgirl

My little mare was taking out my electric fence on a daily basis. I got the PARMAK super energizer 5.
My ground was always very dry because I was in nothing but sand. So I basically made my own "bipolar" fence. Hot strand at the top, then a ground wire a few inches under the hot. The ground wire was grounded at every TPost.
That was over a year ago, and she won't touch the fence now.


----------

